# GOP Debate



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Fox did a better job than we have ever seen from the mainstream media, but to me they came off as establishment bias. I don't like Trump but I do like some of the things he says. I was disappointed that they have so little opportunity to Cruz. Even with tonights follow up they asked a focus group how many liked Cruz. A majority raised their hand, but Megan Kelly didn't ask the focus group any questions about Cruz for the same follow up she gave all other contenders. It could have been better.

I hope Carly F. Makes it into the top ten next time. I didn't see the early debate, but the exerpts I have heard I liked.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wish they would give everyone the same question and the time to respond. I wanted to hear more from Rand Paul and Ben Carson.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

they better get it together damn soon or Hilarious will been in da house! No time to be screwing around with half *** candidates.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

With everyone running, they would have one hell of a president, vice president, and cabinet members.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

If I had my pick it would be Cruz president and Fiorina vice president. If Hillary gets the nod from the democrats I could be persuaded to switch that around. To many women are sexist and will vote for any woman. Fiorina would take Hillary to the shed in a debate.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Rand Paul for president and Ben Carson for VP.


----------

